# Lexus IS-F wheel detail! (including C.Quartz ~2 year wheel coating update!)



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

All I can say is this is why you should coat your wheels! :thumb:

I had a few hours spare over the weekend, I gave the Lex it's weekly bath, and decided to get stuck in and clean up my Lexus IS-F wheels properly afterwards. I coated these with C.Quartz mid October 2011, about two weeks after I picked up my brand new baby!

The wheels were intentionally left dirty when I washed it, no point mucking around when the wheels are coming off the car!




























No tricks here. Just washed with my noodle sponge and regular car shampoo mix. No Wheel cleaners needed here, just one swipe and the brake dust is gone!




























Rinsed off with the hose










Still beading nicely!










Time for the wheel face














































Dried off with an MF cloth.



















Time to do the brake calipers. These 6 piston puppies clamping sintered metal pads onto 14.2" cross drilled rotors really pump out some serious brake dust! I coated these with C.Quartz the same time as I coated the wheels. These were just brushed clean with shampoo, and dried off with MF cloth.




























Much better! The coating has done a good job of protecting these, but I think it's coming up time to coat them again.










Inner guards were brushed clean with shampoo as well.










Dressed with Adam's Undercarrage Spray. I've been trialing this stuff, I don't like it lol!










Now instead of just putting the wheels back on, I decided to try out a new wax I've had sitting here for ages. This one is Def!n!t!ve Wax Rotundus Glaze. It's a nice wheel wax for sure! This one is nice and soft to use. It's better looking than Swissvax Autobahn as well, but we'll have to see how long it lasts...














































Wipe down is extremely simple, and you can see the gloss really amp up! Impressive considering how good they were to start with!



















Mmmmm! Nice and glossy!



















Tyre dressing time! My dressing of choice is none other than Swissvax Pneu!



















Wheel all done, looking very clean!










Back on the car










Outside sun shot. The Lex still got it! 










Over all I'm extremely impressed with the C.Quartz, even after nearly 2 years it's still hanging in there! I'm waiting to coat them again soon with an ArtDeShine PHPS coating for a bit more gloss and durability, but they are still fine for the time being. :thumb:

Thanks for looking!


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Great job!

Gosh I love this Lexus!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking sharp mate.
dont expect more then 3-4 month of durability from Rotundus,but for a wheel wax,its the most durable i came with.
Ho,and it does look fantastic.
great job!.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great Matty CQ done a fine job for 2 years as well.

Looking forward to the next installment of the wheels being coated


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning attention to detail. 

Like the Toyota sign on the inside of the wheels too.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Had 8 Different Lexi over the years loved em all But Your IS-F is spectacular


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good.

Very rare car to see on the road.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Good for you bud :thumb:
Love the rims


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Those rims look pristine, good job really because the rest of the car does too.

Nice to read, but i am a bit jealous :lol:!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Outside sun shot. The Lex still got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Your Lexus looks REALLY GOOD. Is it wearing still sicko? How it's holding?
When ADS PHPS coating is coming?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Nice. Your Lexus looks REALLY GOOD. Is it wearing still sicko? How it's holding?
> When ADS PHPS coating is coming?


Thank you! 

Yes, still wearing ArtDeSicko hybrid coating. It's about 3 months now, no top ups, nothing to 'add' to the finish. Just washed with non-gloss enhancing pH neutral shampoo every week. :thumb:

The Raven and Keegan PHPS coatings are out now, but not sure about the UK? PM Stangalang and he will sort you out! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Looking sharp mate.
> dont expect more then 3-4 month of durability from Rotundus,but for a wheel wax,its the most durable i came with.
> Ho,and it does look fantastic.
> great job!.


Cheers Ron! If the Rotundus lasts 1/2 that, I'll be happy!

I'm very impressed with the Def waxes! I might have to buy myself a special pot of the Show Edition wax! Just have to try the other 6 Def wax pots I got sitting here! :lol:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Sweet looking motor mate!
Unequivically the best car I ever owned was a Mark ll GS300 and it nearly killed me when we had to part company last year.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you for the update, wheels look good .


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Spotless, perfect job fantastic :thumb:

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ph0, i assume you did'nt learn your lesson the last time?..
unless you have something constructive to say, please do not post anything..


thank you..


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good, lovely motor:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cquartz said:


> Thank you for the update, wheels look good .


Thanks Avi! Still going strong mate! :thumb:


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

I LOVE those alloys!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kenny Powers said:


> Sweet looking motor mate!
> Unequivically the best car I ever owned was a Mark ll GS300 and it nearly killed me when we had to part company last year.


That's sad to hear. They certainly last very well! 2J or V8?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Ron! If the Rotundus lasts 1/2 that, I'll be happy!
> 
> I'm very impressed with the Def waxes! I might have to buy myself a special pot of the Show Edition wax! Just have to try the other 6 Def wax pots I got sitting here! :lol:


I suggest you try ostend first,goes on&off like butter,and really it shows its a show wax,looks stunning!.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> I suggest you try ostend first,goes on&off like butter,and really it shows its a show wax,looks stunning!.


Haha! I was going to say the 'big O' lol! :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice job!

Did you just put on a coat of Rotundus? Or did you remove the remaining CQuartz?
If yes, how did you do this?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Did you just put on a coat of Rotundus? Or did you remove the remaining CQuartz?
> If yes, how did you do this?


no, I just applied the wax over what was there.

I'm going to have to polish the rims to coat them again.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Raven,

Looks great as always!
Would you normally need to put a wax over sealant on wheels or are you just giving them a bit extra protection until ADS time?

Cheers


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Not a fan of Lexus generally, but this one looks sweet! Great job


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Excellent stuff from Raven - another valued member of the DW community :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Audi m8 said:


> Hi Raven,
> 
> Looks great as always!
> Would you normally need to put a wax over sealant on wheels or are you just giving them a bit extra protection until ADS time?
> ...


just adding bit of bling until I get the time to strip them back and start from scratch. :thumb:


----------

